# Marley and Me



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I recently read the book, "Marley and Me." Has anyone else? Wow, it closely relates to some of my times with dogs. I recommend the book to everyone...much more than just a book about a yellow lab.

Have a good 4th.

Mike


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Just got it the other day but I haven't read it yet. I hear it's a good one.


----------



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

Great book. Made me think my lab wasn't too bad.


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

My wife just finished the book and really enjoyed it. She laughed herself to tears when Marly was learning to "stay". She usually reads right through a book, but this time she took several days because she wanted to make the fun last. Jim


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Mike,
I read it a few months ago and laughed through most of the book except the end. A lot of it reminded me of my trials with Harry. Great book.

Wes


----------



## Kyle B (Oct 18, 2005)

Great stuff. I think everyone can relate because all labs have a little "Marley" in them (some more than others).


----------

